# lurker



## BenM502 (Jan 13, 2013)

So i was doing a product shoot for my wife's company the other day...then this guy showed up.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 13, 2013)

Did you get a model release?


----------



## Overread (Jan 13, 2013)

The cat has come - to demand your attention and to infect your shots with crafty placement of fur which will show up and torment you (and your clone/heal tools) for hours in photoshop


----------

